# I have two males which is better M or F



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

I currently have two males that get along royally. I was wondering would it be better to get another male or throw a female into the mix. I keep feeling adding a female may cause more problems than a male thoughts?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I have had several males with the occasional female. While not overly obvious the female did create some tension between the males although everyone got on well. I ended up getting rid of the female and replacing her with a male. It just kept my whole pack happier. And males, for me, are more forgiving. They don't carry a grudge the way girls can. If I had just one male then I would have no problem getting a female but as long as I have several males as once I will keep it that way.

note: At my house the dogs are a pack since I don't kennel them and they are not dog aggressive on each other.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

Mine are the same,aggression is not tolerated its the quickest way to get my wrath haha thus its never and issue, I dont allow any showing of dominance, im alpha and everyone else is equal, and it seems to work perfect.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on the dogs involved


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

the guy who did my tattoos in Yougstown, when i was first cutting my teeth on that sort of thing, had two female APBTs and one male, all of them intact. he kept the male separated from the girls whenever they were left unsupervised to prevent any hard feelings or unplanned pregnancies but one day the two girls teamed up, broke down the door and ripped the male to bits. the dog could not be salvaged and it totally broke this huge, scary Skin's heart to see his boy dead...he gave the two females away. don't know what provoked this mess, just know that it happened.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Depends on the dogs involved


I also have some reservations. My Briard and Toni's Fila Brasileiro got on like a house on fire. The Briard was a quietly dominant dog and the Fila "knuckled under" but not subserviently. Occasionally in the garden there would be a slight ruction but one command from the window was enough.

Not so GSD 1 and 2. No. 2 didn't want to "knuckle under" to No. 1. For me fighting in the house can only be between the two-leggeds and if Buster tried to get one over on Darach, I would call "out" and Buster would release his grip but then, I had to be ready for Darach coming at No. 1.

They were fine when we were not at home or playing with the footballs in the garden - neither wanted to let the football drop. They slept near to us without problem.

We left them for a weekend at the breeders. The breeder's girlfriend (a good dog handler competing now at WUSV 14) said we should let them loose before we kennelled them. I, daftly agreed. 2 minutes later they were at each others throats. We seperated them and, knowing that I would be alone for a week after we picked them up, said "you can't let them together again, they hate each other". I'm frightened you will be injured.

Toni left for France the next day and I just left them together. For me, "hate" does not belong in a canine relationship. Situations arise and cause conflict but when its over, it's really over.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

The main dog in question is my rottie Brutus he has done very well playing with others I've only seen him react defensive when another dog goes at him he is mostly submissive I mean he goes belly up for every dog. He is also still intact but I plan one clipping him before the new dog, due to the fact I have no plan to breed him


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brandon Hamraz said:


> The main dog in question is my rottie Brutus he has done very well playing with others I've only seen him react defensive when another dog goes at him he is mostly submissive I mean he goes belly up for every dog. He is also still intact but I plan one clipping him before the new dog, due to the fact I have no plan to breed him


a Rott that bellies up for every dog?

how old is he?


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

15 months idk his just a very social dog we have a presa in our club that's the same way


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

When I had a female GSD here temporarily (dog sitting) the other male dogs I had at the time just looked at her with a concerned look like, "what the fu ck is that thing?" and basically avoided her.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brandon Hamraz said:


> 15 months idk his just a very social dog we have a presa in our club that's the same way


ok...

being social and bellying up are two different things.. but cool that there are no problems............


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

i realize the difference and he really does go belly up for most dogs is this just a young dog thing


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Adding a female to a male only pack can create issues, as now the boys have something to squabble over.

Adding a third dog to a pack of two can also create issues, the whole "threes a crowd" and "odd man out" concepts. 

All that said, I know plenty of people who manage 3 dogs groups, with various combinations of genders or a single gender, so it can be done with the right group of dogs and the right owner.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> it can be done with the *right group of dogs* and *the right owner*.


I agree.....

not really something that can be answered in advance on a forum.

get a male, might be fine, might not.

get a female, might be fine, might not.

all I can advise is to have proper plan / protocol and infrastructure IN ADVANCE. to deal with the issues that may arise if and when things do NOT go like planned.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

Makes since well the mal is going to be a hundred percent working dog for me so if he can't play nice he will def be held sea from the others. My rottweiler is not from working lines but has done a well as I can hope for, but is showing signs of joint issues so not sure if he will be doing schutzhund much longer might just work him in tracking and light ob for his health and safety


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Kadi above. 

I haven't owned less then 2-3 sometimes 4 dogs at the same time in the past 55-60 yrs.

If you don't have a good read on your dogs and totally understand both the good and bad it can be a PIA. 

One JRT, Pete was the only one I had occasional issues with. Not because he was a JRT cause I've had a number of different terriers. This guy was just nucking futs. 

I had hunted with both his parents and all four of his granparents. His mom was nuts but all were great little working earth dog. Pete took after mom. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

Well if the odd dog out thing happen in sure my frenchie wouldn't mind haha. My rottie play extremely well wih him but I'm sure he would love to just sit in my girlfriends lap or sleep.


----------



## Brandon Hamraz (Dec 20, 2013)

I guess my next question is should I let the new dog play when he's a puppy with the old dogs or should I only let him interact with me to bond to me not the other dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always limit and closely supervise any play between the new and the older dogs. 

With my two present GSD the older one was 3 when I got the second. Both are outside but both spent 7-8 months in the house learning basic manners. 

They were allowed together when the pup went outside and I limited how much they played.

When the pup finally went outside the older one didn't pay to much attention to the then 7-8 month old.

Today they are outside together 24/7 and rarely interact other then the younger one would play but the older one doesn't have much play in him for anything over 5-6 months old. He just pretty much ignores the younger one other then the occasional "FO kid"!

They are now 3 months shy of 11 and 7 months shy of 8. Two intact male working line GSDs.


----------

